#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  نرم افزار قدرتمند پاک کردن هر گونه تروجان ها و بد افزارها با Loaris Trojan Remover 1.2.3.6

## nekooee

*نرم افزار قدرتمند پاک کردن هر گونه تروجان ها و بد افزارها با
 Loaris Trojan Remover 1.2.3.6*



این نرم  افزار از ورود هرگونه ابزار، برنامه و ... که امنیت کامپیوتر شما را به خطر می  اندازد جلوگیری می کند و دائماً در حال بررسی اطلاعات سطح هارد دیسک می باشد تا در  صورت مشاهده موردی خاص، به حذف و پاک سازی آن بپردازد و از آلوده شدن سیستم به  هرگونه مخرب جلوگیری کند.

قابلیت های کلیدی نرم افزار Loaris Trojan Remover 1.2.3.6: - پاکسازی  کامپیوتر از تروجان ها، بد افزارها، popup adsها و هرگونه اطلاعات مخرب
- مقابله با انواع کدهای مخرب در وب
- تشخیص سریع مخرب ها و متوقف کردن لحظه ای آن ها
- ریست کردن تمامی تنظیمات امنیتی سیستم که ممکن است امنیت شما را به خطر بیندازند
- ریست کردن اطلاعات موجود در مموری سیستم شما
- ریست کردن فایل های موجود در کش اینترنت
- دارای گاردی بسیار قدرتمند در مقابل حملات ممکنه از اینترنت
- حجمی متعادل و کارکرد بسیار بالا
- بررسی اطلاعات سطح هارد دیسک به صورت لحظه ای
- جلوگیری از سرقت رمزهای عبور و شخصی
- بررسی حافظه های متصل شده و پاک سازی آن ها
- و ...

*لینک مستقیم دانلود با قابلیت ریزم*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*2809*,*930*,*abbas67*,*abbasbehest*,*akjony1692*,*ali25*,*amen*,*aminrauof*,*amir.azm2*,*Arash44*,*atfh*,*babilon_83*,*bosaeidi*,*DeDe*,*esmail20*,*farshid..*,*fbc*,*hamid2346*,*heidari*,*hesar*,*hlya*,*Hosein-sh*,*JVC_ATX*,*khoshbin*,*khosrow1346*,*majid412*,*mehran0707*,*meysam6541*,*miladtv*,*moghaleb1*,*nema52*,*parhambest*,*pedram*,*rasool69*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza3055*,*reza_476*,*rodbast90*,*sed hamed*,*sina4312*,*sina83*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*tohidfilm*,*torkan*,*UNESS30*,*vafadar1*,*بهار من*,*ساجدیان*,*صابری*,*عا بد زاده*,*قیصر*,*هومن اژدرکش*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

بعضی دوستان سوالاتی در مورد برنامه داشتند. میتونید برای خیلی از سوالاتون به آدرس سایت سازنده آنتی ویروس مراجعه کنید به آدرس:
http://www.loaris.com/trojanremover/

البته دقت کنید نسخه ای که در اینجا من قرار دادم کرک شده هست
موفق باشید

----------

*930*,*miladtv*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## 930

با سلام.جناب نکویی دست شما درد نکنه.آیا با بودن node روی سیستم مشکلی بوجود نمیآید.البته فرمودیدکه سوالهای احتمالی را از لینکی که زحمت کشیدید روی سایت قرار دادید جویا بشیم .اما با توجه به اطلاعات ذی قیمت شما, سیلی نقد به ز حلوای نسیه است.مرسی

----------

*sina83*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

ببینید آنتی ویروسها تخصصشون ویروس هست درسته که با تروجانها و مالوارها هم برخورد میکنند اما در این زمینه خیلی ضعف دارند. برای همین توصیه میکنم حتما یک آنتی مالوار یا آنتی تروجان هم کنار هم داشته باشید. البته باز تروجان و مالوار دو زمینه تخصصی دیگه هست ولی خوب خیلی به هم نرم افزارهاش شبیه تر هستند تا آنتی ویروس.
در نهایت به شما پاسخ بدم که بله بهتره یک آنتی مالوار یا تروجان هم در کنار آنتی ویروس خود داشته باشید. اما در این زمینه من یک آنتی مالوار رو به شما پیشنهاد میکنم که از بقیه به نظرم بهتر هست. هم توانایی شناسایی بالایی داره هم اینکه آپدیت کردنش رایگان هست. اما اگر بخواین اتوماتیک  آنلاین سیستم شما رو چک کنه باید رجیسترش کنید که پولی هست و در حالت عادی فقط زمانی که بهش دستور بدید شروع به جستجو میکنه دیگه هیچ فرق با نسخه پولیش نداره. 
به نظر من اینکه به صورت اتوماتیک سیستم شما رو زیر نظر نمیگیره یک حسنه!! چرا؟  چون آنتی ویروس این کار رو انجام میده و به اندازه کافی سیستم شما رو کند میکنه حالا فرض کنید دو تا بشن دیگه دائم پروسه های شما رو درگیر میکنند و حسابی سیستم رو کند میکنند. پس بهتره در مواقع لزوم ازش استفاده کنید و این رجیستر نبودنش یک حسنه از نظرمن

malwarebyte رو در تایپیک قبلی در همین بخش که یکی از دوستان ویروس گرفته بودند برای دانلود گذاشتم میتونید دانلودش کنید و نصبش کنید. خودش حدود 6 مگابایته و آخرین آپدیتش هم 7 مگابایت. و کار خودشم عالی انجا میده
موفق باشید

----------

*930*,*gadraj*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## TAMIN

با سلام خدمت جناب نکوئی
بنده نرم افزار را نصب کردم و با استفاده از فایل کی جن ریجستر کردم و سریال ثبت شده است اما وقتی اسکن را میزنم 
پیغامی مبنی بر ریجستر نبودن نرم افزار ظاهر میشود و با تائید یا بستن پیغام نرم افزار نیز بسته میشود ! لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------

*930*,*gadraj*,*t300*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام. من خودم این نرم افزار رو نصب نکردم الآن دارم میزم بیرون . باید عصر نصب کنم تا بتونم در مورد رجیستر کردنش راهنماییتون کنم. اگر عجله دارید میتونید از malwarebyte استفاده کنید که نیازی به رجیستر نداره. در تایپیک قبلی همین بخش برای دوستی که ویروس گرفته بودن گذاشتم.

----------

*930*,*gadraj*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## gadraj

> سلام. من خودم این نرم افزار رو نصب نکردم الآن دارم میزم بیرون . باید عصر نصب کنم تا بتونم در مورد رجیستر کردنش راهنماییتون کنم. اگر عجله دارید میتونید از malwarebyte استفاده کنید که نیازی به رجیستر نداره. در تایپیک قبلی همین بخش برای دوستی که ویروس گرفته بودن گذاشتم.


 ب*ا سلام :
جناب نكويي من  تست كردم . كرك ميشه ولي در اولين اجرا بدون سوال و جواب شروع ميكنه به اپديت كردن و پس از اپديت هم ميگه كپي غير مجاز و...... 
در حال قطع نت هم كه نصب كنيد در اولين اجرا كه نميتونه اپديت بشه بقول دوستمون  ايراد ريجيستر ميده .
با تشكر .
*

----------

*930*,*nekooee*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام. من خودم این نرم افزار رو نصب نکردم الآن دارم میزم بیرون . باید عصر نصب کنم تا بتونم در مورد رجیستر کردنش راهنماییتون کنم. اگر عجله دارید میتونید از malwarebyte استفاده کنید که نیازی به رجیستر نداره. در تایپیک قبلی همین بخش برای دوستی که ویروس گرفته بودن گذاشتم.


 به نام خدا
سلام آقای نکویی. خواستم بگم به سفارش شما قبلا همین malwarebyte را دانلود و نصب کردم و کلی تروجان و پوپ و... از سیستم من گرفت(بالای 100 تا!). هم خواستم تشکر کنم و هم به دوستان توصیه کنم که آن را در گوگل سرچ و دانلود کنند. 
البته رجیستر میخواد ولی در فایل کی جن که درون آن هست رجیستر میشه.
فقط یه سوال اینکه نمیدونم چرا خود فایل نصبی از روی سیستم پاک شده؟

----------

*930*,*nekooee*,*Shami*,*t300*,*TAMIN*

----------


## nekooee

احتمالا وقتی آپدیت میشه کرک رو تشخیص میده باید براش کرک جدید پیدا کنم. ولی شما از همون malwarebyte استفاده کنید از این بهتره. در مورد رجیستر کردنش آقای صابری عزیز تو اون تایپیک توضیح دادم که malwarebytes برای اسکن کردن و پاک کردن تروجان رایگان هست و نیازی به رجیستر نداره و آپدیت هم به صورت رایگان میشه بدون هیچ مشکلی. تنها فرقی که بعد از رجیستر شدن شما میتونید ببینید اینه که مثل آنتی ویروس Real-time protection نیست یعنی تا زمانی که شما خودتون به برنامه دستور اسکن ندید اتوماتیک اسکن نمیکنه . و این توضیح رو هم دادم که چون آنتی ویروس دائما در حال چک کردن پروسه ها هست باعث کند شدن سیستم میشه و اگر قرار باشه این هم سیستم رو همزمان بخواد چک کنه باعث تداخل بین این دو میشه و سیستم بیشتر کند میشه مخصوصا در فایلهای اجرایی کاملا محسوس میشه بنابراین بهتره که به عنوان برنامه کمکی و هر چند وقت یکبار خودتون باهاش اسکن کنید در نتیجه نیازی به رجیستر کردنش نیست.   لینک دانلودش هم دوباره اینجا هم میگذارم  این لینک از خود سایت سازنده هست و نسخه کاملا دستکاری نشده و اورجینال که پیشنهاد میکنم از همین لینک دانلود بفرمایید

[DL]http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button[/DL]

آقای صابری شاید از نسخه اورجینال استفاده نکردید که فایل اجراییش حذف شده مگه نه مشکلی نداره این برنامه یکی از مشهورترینها و بهترینها در این زمینه هست که من چندین ساله میشناسمش و باهاش کار میکنم. حتی تو خیلی سایتهای معتبر خارجی برای مشکل تروجان همین برنامه همیشه معرفی میشه
موفق باشید

----------

*930*,*amen*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------

